# Word of the Day... Potable



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2021)

Potable: safe to drink; drinkable.
"_there is no supply of potable water available_"


----------



## RubyK (Jun 8, 2021)

There was a lack of potable water because of the drought.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 8, 2021)

And if you have a camper, you better learn the difference between potable grey and black water.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2021)

Pappy said:


> And if you have a camper, you better learn the difference between potable grey and black water.


One thing is for certain, Paps, one would learn REAL quick! LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2021)

I know my tap water is potable but it sure doesn't taste like it!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 8, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I know my tap water is potable but it sure doesn't taste like it!


I know. We run all our water through the fridge filter. Tap water is not so good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I know. We run all our water through the fridge filter. Tap water is not so good.


That's a very good idea there!


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 8, 2021)

Jeopardy had a category called "Potent potables".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Jeopardy had a category called "Potent potables".


I totally remember the edition you're talking about, Ohio!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I know. We run all our water through the fridge filter. Tap water is not so good.


Does it taste better @Pappy ?  What brand is it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Does it taste better @Pappy ?  What brand is it?


We have a reverse osmosis system in our refrigerator, Ruthanne, and we use the charcoal loaded filters.

You can't go wrong with whatever brand you choose.

We replace ours twice to three times yearly, and/or depending on use.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> reverse osmosis system...


Oh, you said a bad naughty word.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Oh, you said a bad naughty word.


I thought I _filtered_ it adequately?


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 8, 2021)

Touché!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 9, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Does it taste better @Pappy ?  What brand is it?


We have a Frigidaire with filtered water. Like aunt Marg said, we change the filter twice a year.


----------

